# 7.10.10 - West Bay Slam Tournament



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament

*2nd Annual West Bay Slam Tournament*

West End Marina (Sea Isle)

July 10, 2010

6AM - 5PM

Side Pots, Trophies, & Cash Payout for Heaviest Stringer

Guides Allowed

Artificial Only for Adult Division
Youth Division is allowed to use live or dead bait

July 10, 2010

*Youth Division*
(under 12)
Heaviest single fish ANY species
Trophies for all kids who enter
1st - 3rd receive Award Trophies

*Adult Division*
(Team = 2 anglers max)
$50 / person ($100 / team)

Redfish (Slot) - Heaviest = Trophy + Prizes
Flounder - Heaviest = Trophy + Prizes
Trout - Heaviest = Trophy + Prizes

Heavy Stringer (5 fish max) - Any combination with only 2 slot reds allowed & only 1 trout over 25" for heavy stringer.

Heavy Stringer = CASH PAYOUT (Payout 1st- 5th)
(Based upon 50 teams)

1st Place = $2,500
2nd Place = $1,000
3rd Place = $500
4th Place = $250
5th Place = $100

For more rules & registration information please visit the following link:
http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament​


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Registration is up. If you register by the end of this month you'll be eligible for an Early Bird Drawing. $50 gift certificate to Academy.

http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Few more days of Early Bird registration... We are starting to see a good number of entries come in. Adults & Children!


----------



## specktackler77 (Jun 11, 2008)

What is the last day to enter and is there any type of captains meeting for this tournament?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Last day to enter would be this coming Saturday AM before the tournament start time.. I must have received payment prior to start time otherwise I'll refund your entry fee.

You can register online & pay through paypal - http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament

or if you have an issue with PayPal or want an alternative form of payment call me and we can work something out. I can process credit cards over the phone and send you e-mail receipts etc.

713-594-4252

Coe Parker


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We had 10 new teams sign up last night... Its going to be a great event. Good weather. 5MPH winds on Saturday, side pot is up to over $200.

* Guides Allowed *

All kids receive a participation trophy along with 1st- 3rd who get slightly larger trophies. Right now we have 3 kids entered so parents, grab your little ones. Single heaviest fish (doesn't have to be a trout, red or flounder like adult divisions)

Adults can win:

1st place in each category will be awarded a custom made trophy from Roy Perry over at Boat Works. Roy makes trophies for Chocolate Bayou Tournaments and made ours last year. He is a very talented artist and the trophies everyone likes. Roy may be on scene with some of his work so stop by and check it out.

3 spiral rods from Billy StiX Custom Rods

Hook Set Marine Gear wading set

Big Nasty Bait Company assorted lures

Door Prizes will include: T-shirts, Visors, Hats, Stickers & Koozies

Hope to see everyone there. If you can't fish come to the weigh in!


----------

